# Marineland Magnum 350 noise



## jzyjack (Dec 31, 2008)

My Marineland magnum 350 has gotten a bit noisey lately. It sounds like the impeller is coming in contact with the casing a little bit. What should i do? it's not very old and i hate to by a new impeller if it's going to come back as they are not cheap. The problem is worse after cleaning then seems to quiet after a few days the get bad again later in the month. please advise. thanks... -jack :fish:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Oy! I had one of our Magnums (and all the hoses) apart all over the sink last night!

Try pulling your's apart and give it a good cleaning. Clean the hoses out good, too.

Make sure that the little impeller blade can't spin when you hold the magnet part of it stationary. And make sure the magnet is clean, too.

What kind of media are you using? How often are you replacing the filter sock? Are you using sand as a substrate? Is the filter sucking up any air bubbles from an air stone or power head?

-Ryan


----------



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah check that out, i had a magnum 350 and the impeller was making a noise, i ignored it thinking it would go away. A week later my carpet was all wet because the plastic that surrounds the impeller had cracked and my filter was leaking water all over my home. Was a pain in the butl. i had to buy a whole new filter


----------



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah check that out, i had a magnum 350 and the impeller was making a noise, i ignored it thinking it would go away. A week later my carpet was all wet because the plastic that surrounds the impeller had cracked and my filter was leaking water all over my home. Was a pain in the butl. i had to buy a whole new filter


----------



## jzyjack (Dec 31, 2008)

all of the sudden. quiet again... like usual. i keep it clean but i can't understand it. have to check impeller schroud area for wear next cleaning. thanks... -jack


----------

